

Kipochi launches first Bitcoin wallet in Africa with M-Pesa integration - ukoto
http://kipochi.com/blog/kipochi-launches-first-bitcoin-wallet-in-africa-with-m-pesa-integration

======
napoleoncomplex
This is where the potential of bitcoin shines through. Congrats to the team at
Kipochi, this is what the promise of an online currency is all about.

